# TFS now hiring for 2013 - Open for one week only.



## mariomike (23 Aug 2012)

Posting Date:
23-Aug-2012

Applications for the 2013 hiring pool will only be accepted from August 23, 2012 to August 31, 2012:
http://www.brainhunter.com/frontoffice/searchSeekerJobAction.do?sitecode=pl440&locationPicker=&order=asc&sortField=post_date&goJobDetail=&sortedit=sort#searchSection

The hiring pool will remain in effect until it is exhausted or December 31, 2013, whichever comes first.


----------

